# Puppy Dandruff, should I rinse him off again?



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I gave my 12 week old Brussel Griffon puppy a shower with me yesterday.
His dandruff got way worst today.
Do you think he didn't get rinsed off enough? Should I re-rinse him or give him time to re-adjust?
I just brushed him and he shook a lot of it off but there is a lot more.

I read somewhere that these wire coated dogs that you hand strip their coats, shouldn't be washed too often because it will make their hair soft and unable to strip?
Anyone care to comment please?

oh yeah, I should add that I used a gentle tear free puppy shampoo, bedhead for pups or dog head or something like that.


----------



## diamond8 (Apr 29, 2012)

hi congrats on your puppy.
im a dog groomer , i see this alot usually the dandruff will go away in time its usually a diet / puppy issue, so good quality food is a must. yes he is a hand strip breed and is done usually twice a year if your going to go down the strip route start at 6/7 months . washing will not make him softer just cleaner ha ha the reason for not washing a hand strip breed to often is the oils in the coat i request that my handstrip clients do not wash there dog for 6/8 weeks before grooming as i need the coat to be oily/ dirty to get a good pull on it . it would be impossable to strip a clean coat. best of luck


----------



## diamond8 (Apr 29, 2012)

sorry ment saying dont wash him again as you want to keep the oils on the coat if he has dandruff.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, sounds good.

Hey I was wondering,
when he is old enough will I be able to tug out his fur? Letting me know it's time for a handstripping? When I gently tug on it now it doesn't come out, of course I'm not pulling hard.
also I have been trimming the fur out of his eyes, like a couple snips between the eyes, over the brow "bangs" etc... I'm trying to be careful not to clip his mustache because I'm hoping that they can be trained down and away from eye sight?

or should I just trim the upper stash part that is in the way too?


----------



## diamond8 (Apr 29, 2012)

yes when it is time for stripping the top coat will easly pull out not hurting the dog at all,this should be pulled with a stripping knife or stripping stone and go with the direction of the hair. and yes dont touch the beard cos the beard will be pulled in to the direction desired by your groomer, and sometimes when the owner gets there first it can be left kinda patchy.make sure you get a groomer that has done this before as it can all go very wrong very quick , this kind of grooming is more specialised, so experience of handstripping is desired. also remember this is a little costly as it takes alot of time to strip in some cases up to 4 hours so what ever the cost is for a clip back on your dog with a clippers it most likely will be double that if not more. hope this helps


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

For what it's worth, when I first had Mol, after a bath she would get dandruff and scratch like anything. It finally sank in that it was because I never rinsed her properly, even though I would have sworn I did. So now I spend a good 10 minutes after I think I've rinsed her pretty good, just re-rinsing and re-rinsing. I tend to think she's super sensitive when it comes to shampoo's, but the extra rinsing has made a big difference.
But, I'm not a groomer and Mol has just normal hair, I have no experience with wire haired coats so it could be a lot different. 
Sounds like diamond8 has given you some pretty good advice there!


----------

